# Congratulations Tdvffjohn!!!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hot on the heels of HootBob, John has gained five square thingie status!
*Whoo Hoo!*









All the more impressive when you consider John has been a member for less than eight months! WOW!









Way to go Big Guy! Keep up the good work!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Wowser! Way to go!! Write on!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Wait one minute....you joined 5 days after me and you have more that twice the posts as me!!!! I guess that I need to get to work and catch up!!!

Congrads John....keep up the good work!!!

Gary


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Congratulations John, and keep up the great posting.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats John you hit the rare group too























Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> John has gained five square thingie status





> you hit the rare group too


John,

Congrats!









BTW, I guess I'm only medium rare, I've only got 4 square thingies.









Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

John,










Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Parrothead Madness!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Checkin Outbackers is not on my Honeydo list? You sure?









Thanks everyone

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats and thanks for sharing on the forums!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Our small group is getting larger.....that's good. Keep the posts coming.

Tim


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads John, I have learned alot from your post.







Keep up the good work and take care of us newbie's. shy

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

john

congrats








you are









darrel


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Good one- newbie sitter! Congrats and yes, we sure enjoy your posts.































































































































Jan


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats John
















An avg of 6.3 post per day - I think that is a new record





































Thor


----------

